# advice on making 3 breast prosthetic



## joejohno (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello 
Basically this year for one of the attractions for our yearly haunt we will be doing a sort of freak show tent full of some weird and freaky characters. One of the characters we would love to do is a three breasted lady inspired from total recall  after a lot of searching I have not really found any process of how to make a three breast prosthetic for an actor to wear that looks convincing and not cheesy  was just wondering if anybody has any advice on a technique which I could use to make one as I'm struggling with inspiration for this one..

Thank you very much for your time

Oh and here is a link to a write up on the three breasted lady from the remake of total recall 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sthetic-chest-promoting-reboot-Comic-Con.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might start here:


----------



## joejohno (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you very much that is very helpful I didn't even think to try youtube  haha 
Just need to figure out how to make them look like part of the body


----------

